# Raw Da (damascus)



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 4, 2006)

Little jewel arrived...
Excellent craftsmanship!!!


----------



## xdanx (Dec 4, 2006)

:wow: 

Is that a XR-E I see?


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, that is a Cree XR-E.
Output is amazing.

Jan


----------



## kenster (Dec 4, 2006)

JohnnyDeep, very nice holester!:rock: It reminds me of mine. 

Raw Da looks great. I think mine is waiting at the Post Office for me to pick it up. 

Ken


----------



## Concept (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet dude sweet. I loved the Ns when I first saw it and I love this.


----------



## skruvmejsel (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello!
I saw it! With a Cree XR-E..! Where can I buy it? How much is it?


----------



## Jay R (Dec 8, 2006)

skruvmejsel said:


> Hello!
> I saw it! With a Cree XR-E..! Where can I buy it? How much is it?


 
What's that saying about " If you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it."

With the Cree emitter and mailing costs they are somewhere around what ?? $350 -$400.

If you are still intrested, look in the members list and send Orb a message.


----------



## kiely23+ (Dec 8, 2006)

look at here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120893


skruvmejsel said:


> Hello!
> I saw it! With a Cree XR-E..! Where can I buy it? How much is it?


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 8, 2006)

wow that is a nice light 
is it the stainless damascus? or a plain high carbon steel

whatever it is it looks really nice
i want one


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 8, 2006)

Echo63:

Yes, it is stainless damascus from Damasteel in Sweden.
This pattern is called Heimskringla.

Jan


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 9, 2006)

kenster:

We are both lucky to have some of Matt's beautiful creations to match the equally beautiful lights.
I have a similar but larger Croc Holester for my McLuxIII-PD Ti. Very nice!

Jan


----------



## greenlight (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool patterns. How does it feel?


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 14, 2006)

greenlight:

You can feel the texture of the etched damascus, but it is smooth and pleasant to hold, satin like appearance.

Jan


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Man, the light's just keep getting better and better around here!


----------



## tdurand (Dec 14, 2006)

Seeing those pics..... I can't wait for mine to arrive!

Thanks Johnny!
T


----------



## theslippyslug (Dec 14, 2006)

looks sweeet!

have you seen the raw + xr-e beamshots too.....!?!?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143557


----------



## Rob187 (Dec 14, 2006)

Exquisite!


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine was shipped today and Matt is makeing a holster for it out of elephant. It should look good with damascus.


----------



## iceman (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>That is so F***** Awesome!


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 18, 2006)

Elephant is a great choice! I love that hide. Have one for a McLuxIII-PD.
Jan


----------



## jch79 (Dec 19, 2006)

Elephant hide? That's where the CPF vegan has to step in and say...


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 19, 2006)

Did you get the gray or the brown elephant?


----------



## aikiman44 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brand new here;got here from one of the knife forums. Can I purchase one of the Damascus lights?

Dr Jay


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 19, 2006)

LITEDISORDER:

Mine is a black elephant flap Holester with magnet.

aikiman44:

The first batch of Raw Da is sold out by now.
You can always sign up on the waiting list for Raw Da (damascus).

Regards,
Jan


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 20, 2006)

JohnnyDeepMatt talked me into a flap-snap. I asked for grey to match the light. Is the Cree Led that much better?


----------



## theslippyslug (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted (#16) a link to RAW NS beamshots comparing cree to K2


looks a lot better to me!


----------

